# ***SPOILER ALERT*** What is your favorite part of Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows?



## Kacey (Jul 24, 2007)

This is a *SPOILER ALERT* - I can't be much clearer than this.

If you're not done with Deathly Hallows, *DO NOT READ ANY FURTHER*



What is your favorite part of Deathly Hallows_, _or the part that had the greatest impact on you?   I'm going to slide my answer down a little, so those who missed the spoiler alert above and in the title are less likely to see it.












For myself, as I get ready to reread the entire series, now that I've finished 
the final book, while I was quite sad about Dobby, I liked the way Harry handled it - not because of the effect it had on Griphook, but because it shows what type of person he is.

I was also quite interested in seeing the "other side" of Dumbledore.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 24, 2007)

The fact that Harry, Hermionie and Ron lived among other popular characters (except I'm sad that Fred died) allows the chance for other authors to pick up the tale and carry on til they start sending their children to school.


----------



## Kacey (Jul 24, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> The fact that Harry, Hermionie and Ron lived among other popular characters (except I'm sad that Fred died) allows the chance for other authors to pick up the tale and carry on til they start sending their children to school.



Or to write about their kids being at school - which, since Rowling said that she's done with Harry, may will be next, if she writes more at all.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 24, 2007)

Kacey said:


> Or to write about their kids being at school - which, since Rowling said that she's done with Harry, may will be next, if she writes more at all.



Well, SHE's done with Harry... I haven't even started... :uhyeah:

Other people picked up on the Star Trek and Star Wars stories so why can't this one be given the same treatment? I mean 19 years is a lot of adventure to write about.


----------



## Ping898 (Jul 24, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> Well, SHE's done with Harry... I haven't even started... :uhyeah:
> 
> Other people picked up on the Star Trek and Star Wars stories so why can't this one be given the same treatment? I mean 19 years is a lot of adventure to write about.


 

See now I wouldn't like that.  I would prefer Harry be hers and hers alone.  I wouldn't mind one of the side characters getting their own story, but not a story for the sake of a story.  I do wish she gave a bit more details in the epilogue.  I mean we knew who lived and got married and such, but I would have been interested to know what they did and things along those lines...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 24, 2007)

Personally I liked the back story on Snape and why he does what he does.  That was great.  The ending was simply awesome as well as the epilogue.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 24, 2007)

The epilogue left the door opened for more books in the future Harry Potter is not over but just on standby while the writer figures out how to make it even longer with them being adults.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 24, 2007)

Ping898 said:


> See now I wouldn't like that.  I would prefer Harry be hers and hers alone.  I wouldn't mind one of the side characters getting their own story, but not a story for the sake of a story.  I do wish she gave a bit more details in the epilogue.  I mean we knew who lived and got married and such, but I would have been interested to know what they did and things along those lines...



Well that's the beauty of leaving it open like that... JK worked on the books for over 17 years... me thinks she might be a tad tired and wants to move on. Thus, other people have just as equally imaginative minds. Now that she's set the "boundaries" or "laws" of the books other writers can work within those boundaries, i.e. a broom can only go so fast and so high and this spell will work and that one won't, and still provide great adventures for HP lovers everywhere. The possibilities are unlimited.


----------



## BrandiJo (Jul 24, 2007)

I liked how Snape was actually doing good and how he really did love Lilly. Oddly enough i was more sad when Dobby died then when Fred did, because honestly i expected more of them to die, Tonks and Lupin where very sad as well. The other side of dumbldore was very cool, I really liked how she came back and showed his flaws with out marking him as awful.​


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 24, 2007)

Well, there is the 8th HP book due out somewhere later.  Once she rests up, and all that.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/19935372/
"Stop your sobbing! More Potter to come
J.K. Rowling tells TODAY she will write an 'encyclopedia' on characters


----------



## arnisador (Jul 24, 2007)

The last battle of Harry vs. Voldemort, in the school--I liked Harry's monologue. He let out 17 years of frustration very well.


----------



## exile (Jul 24, 2007)

Single greatest moment? 

When Neville, after six books of being the fall guy, the well-meaning, sweet but inept catcher-up, throws off Voldemort's body-bind curse and cuts off that loathesome, putrid snake Nagini's head with the sword of Godric Gryffindor. It doesn't get any better than that.

Runner-up: Mollie killing that loathesome, putrid Lestrange-thing under Voldemort's nose. 

Three cheers for vindictiveness, eh?


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 25, 2007)

Lots of choices.

Gotta say, though, right off the bat - one of my favorite highlights of the book is when Dudley defies his parents for a moment to thank Harry for saving his life.

I thought the part where Harry confiscates Moody's eye from Umbridge's office door was _righteous!_ 

Ron saving the day was neat as was Neville destroying Nagini.  And I LOVED when Mrs. Weasley throttles Bellatrix.

Got a GREAT laugh when George said he felt "saintlike" because of the hole in his head. :lol2:

Snapes memories made me cry as did counting the dead at Hogwarts.

But my favorite part was how Harry resigned himself and despite all that he wished to do he moved forward with his destiny.  The part where he walks with his death party towards his fate was ... wow.

There are many lessons in the 7-book series.  I'm going to have a hard time reading this final book aloud to my family without my voice breaking once in a while.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 25, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> There are many lessons in the 7-book series.  I'm going to have a hard time reading this final book aloud to my family without my voice breaking once in a while.


That's because, like many of us, deep down inside that tough  martial artist... you're a softie. :asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 25, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> That's because, like many of us, deep down inside that tough  martial artist... you're a softie. :asian:


Am NOT! *punch in the deltoid to MACaveman*


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 25, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> Am NOT! *punch in the deltoid to MACaveman*



*oof* Are TOO!  *Swats that behind as it walks away*


----------



## exile (Jul 25, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> I'm going to have a hard time reading this final book aloud to my family without my voice breaking once in a while.



If you can do it, Geo, you're way tougher than I was when I read it to mine...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 25, 2007)

I liked the ending, where Harry lets his son know what he really thinks of Snape.


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 25, 2007)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I liked the ending, where Harry lets his son know what he really thinks of Snape.


It's all in the name, isn't it? 


MA-Caver said:


> *oof* Are TOO!  *Swats that behind as it walks away*


*stops, turns around and decks Caver*

_That_ ... is _mine_.  No touchy, no decky.  Punch me back if you want, but leave my *** alone.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 25, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> *stops, turns around and decks Caver*
> 
> _That_ ... is _mine_.  No touchy, no decky.  Punch me back if you want, but leave my *** alone.




:erg: looks up from the floor dazed... thinking... "she likes me, she really really likes me, she really *is* my friend!" 

Nah, I don't punch girls. Might hurt 'em, heh :uhyeah: ............... :uhohh:


----------



## atinsley (Jul 25, 2007)

Wow, where to start. The book was great, so many good parts,

The exchange between Molly and Bellatrix at the final battle. Never thought I would hear those words coming from Molly's mouth. 

Getting to see the other side of Dumbledore and also finally understanding Snape. I had my suspicions that he was good, but this solidified it.

Dobby showing up to help Harry and his friends

Neville stepping up and becoming the heroic wizard

There were some parts that really surprised me as well, like Harry finally using an unforgivable curse and Narcissa lying to the Dark Lord about Harry being dead.

One of the main things that I appreciated about the story was that Harry didn't defeat Voldemort because he was this great and powerful wizard, he defeated him because he truly understood sacrifice and was willing to give up his life for his friends (the same thing his mother did for him.)

It was sad to see Mad Eye, Fred, Lupin and Tonks die but I do applaud JK for not making it like a lot of other books out there where the good guy always wins and only the bad guy dies.


----------



## exile (Jul 25, 2007)

atinsley said:


> Wow, where to start. The book was great, so many good parts,
> 
> The exchange between Molly and Bellatrix at the final battle. Never thought I would hear those words coming from Molly's mouth.
> 
> ...



Great post, A. Every one of those points is a bullseye in my book (well, JKR's book, but... :wink1 and your observations about sacrifice and heroism and defiance of standard epic conventions all ring 100% true...


----------



## Lisa (Jul 25, 2007)

atinsley said:


> Wow, where to start. The book was great, so many good parts,
> 
> The exchange between Molly and Bellatrix at the final battle. Never thought I would hear those words coming from Molly's mouth.
> 
> ...



I am not at home and can't check this right now but when did Harry use an unforgivable curse?  I can't seem to remember?

I was a bit confused in the end with how the Elder wand became Draco's and not Snape's (Snape killed Dumbledore after all) but then I remembered that Draco was the one that actually defeated Dumbledore (took his wand from him) and it all made sense then.

Favorite part for my teenage daughter was the exchange between Harry, Ron and Hermione when Ron and Hermione finally kissed and Harry stated "Hey, there is a war going on here!"  My daughter laughed and laughed...

My favorite part was when Neville beheaded Nagini.  I actually shouted YES!" outloud.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 25, 2007)

Lisa said:


> Favorite part for my teenage daughter was the exchange between Harry, Ron and Hermione when Ron and Hermione finally kissed and Harry stated "Hey, there is a war going on here!"  My daughter laughed and laughed...


In reading the entire series I kinda sorta had a feeling about Ron (Won-Won) and Hermione getting together in the end. The interplay between the two was very subtle and done well in the movies too, Kudos to the actors for pulling subtlety off nicely. You can _just_ see it. 
Was very glad to read about their life together in the epilogue.


----------



## atinsley (Jul 25, 2007)

Lisa - Harry used one in the Raveclaw common room. He used the Cruciatus curse on Amycus Carrow after he spit on Professor McGonagall. He also used the Imperius Curse on Travers and Bogrod, when Ron, Hermione and himself broke into Gringotts


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 25, 2007)

Harry's used CC at least twice, bk5 and bk7.


----------



## atinsley (Jul 25, 2007)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Harry's used CC at least twice, bk5 and bk7.


 
I just remembered that he used in against Bellatrix in book 5, but it failed because he didn't "mean" it.


----------



## CoryKS (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh my god, they killed Dobby!  You bastards!

Favorite part was the part where Harry learns the truth about Snape.  She did a great job of keeping his loyalties unclear until the end.

I had a few complaints, though...

I didn't care for Mrs. Weasley calling Bellatrix a *****.  It was jarringly out of character, and sounded like one of those trite lines they put in action movies near the end (see: Aliens) to make the audience cheer.  It made me think she was writing it for the movie.

I wish that Harry had cast the Avada Kadavra to kill Voldemort.  Expelliarmus?!  Homeboy kills your parents, your friends, _you_...  and the worst you can think to do is frickin' _disarm_ him?  _Huh_-uh.  

I wish the "where are they now?" segment had given info about more characters.  Like, how are George and the joke shop doing without Fred?  It was good to see that Draco could muster at least a minimum of courtesy, and 'Albus Severus' was a nice touch.


----------



## atinsley (Jul 27, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> I wish that Harry had cast the Avada Kadavra to kill Voldemort. Expelliarmus?! Homeboy kills your parents, your friends, _you_... and the worst you can think to do is frickin' _disarm_ him? _Huh_-uh.


 
Cory, I was thinking the same thing. Voldemort has tried and tried and tried to kill you, he killed your folks, your friends, everyone, trying to get to you and you disarm him? I mean WTF?!? 

But then I started to think about it, I don't believe that it would have been believable to have Harry cast that curse, as it would have been totally out of character for the type of person that Harry was. It also, in my belief, played into the whole you can defeat someone without killing them.


----------



## exile (Jul 27, 2007)

atinsley said:


> Cory, I was thinking the same thing. Voldemort has tried and tried and tried to kill you, he killed your folks, your friends, everyone, trying to get to you and you disarm him? I mean WTF?!?
> 
> But then I started to think about it, I don't believe that it would have been believable to have Harry cast that curse, as it would have been totally out of character for the type of person that Harry was. It also, in my belief, played into the whole you can defeat someone without killing them.



Cory, while I agree with AT about Harry's character, I think there's something else involved here in his choice of response to Voldemort. Remember his first duel with Voldemort, in _Goblet of Fire_ when V. pulls the same killing curse on him&#8212;and doesn't Harry use _Expelliarumus_ to counter it? And it succeeded in blocking the curse that we've been told repeatedly cannot be countered. The point is, Harry has an existence proof that that spell can block _Aveda Kadavra_, at least when it's him and Voldemort going head to head. And isn't it mentioned somewhere that _Expelliarmus_ has become something of Harry's signature counterspell? So in using it against V., Harry is relying on a proven counter. He _knows_ Voldemort's wand is now inferior to his own, by choice, so to speak, because he is, as he's demonstrated to Voldemort and explained to him explicitly, the master of the wand Voldemort is using. So he has even more reason to believe that his _Expelliarumus_ will trump Voldemort's _Aveda Kadavra_ than he did in the graveyard battle in _G of F_, where the two wands were equal. On the whole, given the track record involved, I think he was pretty cagey about the whole thing!


----------



## arnisador (Jul 27, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> I didn't care for Mrs. Weasley calling Bellatrix a *****.  It was jarringly out of character, and sounded like one of those trite lines they put in action movies near the end (see: Aliens) to make the audience cheer.  It made me think she was writing it for the movie.
> 
> I wish that Harry had cast the Avada Kadavra to kill Voldemort.  Expelliarmus?!  Homeboy kills your parents, your friends, _you_...  and the worst you can think to do is frickin' _disarm_ him?  _Huh_-uh.
> 
> I wish the "where are they now?" segment had given info about more characters.  Like, how are George and the joke shop doing without Fred?  It was good to see that Draco could muster at least a minimum of courtesy, and 'Albus Severus' was a nice touch.



I agree with you all down the line. The Weasley-Lestrange fight at the end did seem like itw as written with the movie in mind.

I also thought that Harry took the pacifism thing too far (though *exile *makes a good point).


----------



## exile (Jul 27, 2007)

And speaking of `Albus Severus', I'm wondering if anyone else has speculated along the following lines...

Harry seems to be someone who _must_ do the right thing, admit and repair any oversights or injuries due to his misjudgments (and the whole series is loaded with them). Probably his biggest misjudgmenthardly his fault, though, since it was absolutely crucial to Dumbledore and Snape's plan that _everyone_ be deceivedwas his assessment of Snape. Clearly, in the aftermath, he felt strongly enough about this to go out of his way to acknowledge Snape's bravery (lying through his teeth to Voldemort on a virtually daily basis????) and role in protecting him to give his son Snape's own first name as a middle name. I imagine him brooding on the degree to which he got Snape all wrong, even innocently, and wanting to make peace with Snape, even though that seems impossible, given the latter's murder by Voldemort. But he _could_ still do it...

...after all, Snape was a Hogwarts headmaster. His portrait, which he occupies in a kind of demi-living state, hangs in the headmaster's office, along with that of Phineas Nigellus and Dumbledore himself, with whom Harry carries on a lively conversation in the very last scene of the main text, right? I'd like to think that somewhere along the line sometime later, Harry approached Snape's portrait in the same way, thanked Snape foras his last living actallowing Harry to gather and review his memories, and that subsequently, either on that occasion or later depending, he told Snape that he had named his son after him. My view of Harry is that he'd be someone who would feel compelled to do something like that. Has anyone else wondered about that point?


----------



## arnisador (Jul 28, 2007)

(Seen on NC.)

Finished Potter? Rowling tells what happens next
Exclusive: Author gives details on events after the books final epilogue



> As for his occupation, Harry, along with Ron, is working at the Auror Department at the Ministry of Magic. After all these years, Harry is now the department head.



Much more detail there too.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 28, 2007)

arnisador said:


> (Seen on NC.)
> 
> Finished Potter? Rowling tells what happens next
> Exclusive: Author gives details on events after the books final epilogue
> ...



Awesome... thanks Arnie... that helps.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 28, 2007)

exile said:


> ...after all, Snape was a Hogwarts headmaster. His portrait, which he occupies in a kind of demi-living state, hangs in the headmaster's office, along with that of Phineas Nigellus and Dumbledore himself, with whom Harry carries on a lively conversation in the very last scene of the main text, right? I'd like to think that somewhere along the line sometime later, Harry approached Snape's portrait in the same way, thanked Snape for&#8212;as his last living act&#8212;allowing Harry to gather and review his memories, and that subsequently, either on that occasion or later depending, he told Snape that he had named his son after him. My view of Harry is that he'd be someone who would feel compelled to do something like that. Has anyone else wondered about that point?


Consider that for seven years Harry usually thought the worst of Snape, from the first year on in the main dining hall (from book 1 -- which I'm re-reading now) Harry and Snapes just look at each other from their seats and Harry could feel the "dislike" immediately, then after his first Potions class the feeling became mutual. More so then when Snape seemed to be picking on him and humiliating him in front of his rivals (Malfoy and his cronies)and newfound friends. 
Later books Snape seems to show a bit of that double agent as he stands up for Harry (book 2 -- Chamber of Secrets) and on other occasions throughout the series, but again he's mean and spiteful. For another good reason; James, Harry's father who was basically the school-yard bully to Snape at Hogwarts. 
In book 6 Harry, inspite of Dumbledore's reassurrances sees the man kill his beloved mentor. The hatered is hardened even further.
Now at the end of it all Harry realizes just how wrong he has been. Realizes the extreme danger to his own life Snape put himself under and realizes that it was for because the love of his Mother Lily. 
Guilt can drive a person to such extremes... meaning Snape. Snape assisted Voldemort in finding James and Lily Potter but probably hoped that Lily would be spared and give him a chance to have her love for himself. But of course Voldemort kills them both and hence Snape turns double agent and promises to help destroy the wizard that destroyed his love. Yet in the end he dies defending Harry because of his love for Lily.
Harry now a father and a with a loving wife... surely has learned through them (wife and kids) the high price* everyone *has paid to get to where things are now. He probably realizes the highest price was paid by both Albus Dumbledore and Severus Snapes and that the price they paid was for him; Harry Potter so that he (in accordance to the prophecy) could vanquish/destroy Voldemort for good. 
How else would Harry honor those whom he is deeply indebted to?


----------



## Kacey (Jul 28, 2007)

Given the new information - especially the back story - provided in Deathly Hallows, I am now rereading the entire set... and I must say, that puts a whole new light on quite a few things.


----------



## Carol (Jul 28, 2007)

I loved this book.  It made me sad but I loved it anyway.  

Tonks and Lupin united....only to die together.  Snape's undying love for Lily, and Harry.

There were a few other things I picked up on...one is, in the end, the only material "thing" Harry wanted was his wand.  The loss of his beloved (and expensive) broomstick didn't appear to register with him.


----------



## exile (Jul 28, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> I loved this book.  It made me sad but I loved it anyway.
> 
> Tonks and Lupin united....only to die together.  Snape's undying love for Lily, *and Harry*.
> 
> There were a few other things I picked up on...one is, in the end, the only material "thing" Harry wanted was his wand.  The loss of his beloved (and expensive) broomstick didn't appear to register with him.



The thing that really struck me, and stayed with me (and made me wonder about whether Harry might really have tried to make his peace with Snape-as-portrait) was where Harry, reviewing the memories that Snape has left him, hears the conversation about him between Snape and Dumbledore where the latter reveals that Harry must die in order to destroy the piece of Voldemort's soul that he has unknowingly embodied since his parents' death&#8212;and Snape asks, incredulously and indignantly, 

_You have kept him alive so that he can die at the right moment?... Everyting was suppose to be to keep Lily Potter's son safe. *Now you tell me you have been raising him like a pig for slaughter&#8212;*_

True, Snape protests that it's not Harry himself on whose behalf he is `horrified' (as JKR puts it) but rather Lily's. But the force of that exclamation clearly shows that he finds this use of Harry, whom he's professed to despise, absolutely despicable. We know now that Dumbledore had thought past that point, long before, realizing how Lily's blood in Harry, and therefore in Voldemort, would keep Harry alive even after he had `died' in the destruction of the part of Voldemort's soul living in him. The sheer intensity of that outburst seems to me however to reflect the pool of decency and humanity that has been lying at the very base of Snape's personality, which we've never been allowed to see before... In a way, it's really one of the most affecting moments in the whole book.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 28, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> There were a few other things I picked up on...one is, in the end, the only material "thing" Harry wanted was his wand.  The loss of his beloved (and expensive) broomstick didn't appear to register with him.


Well considering the loads of cash in his family's vault... he probably could afford a fleet of Firebolts (or whatever it was).
I mean go figure, if Sirus who was on the run from the (law) could afford to send Harry one... then they can't be THAT expensive. 
They were only "expensive" to the Weasleys.


----------



## ChingChuan (Jul 29, 2007)

Still, that Firebolt was so expensive that Harry told himself not to buy one... It struck me, too, that Harry didn't really notice the fact that he lost his broom. He got the thing from Sirius after all, so even if he wouldn't miss playing Qudiditch (they didn't do that at all! I mean, come on, even though they went after the Horcruxes, they didn't have a single 'relax moment'...) I think he'd have missed it because of the emotional value. When he lost his Nimbus TwoThousand in PoA, he was really upset because of it... And this broom, which even saved him from a dragon, is just forgotten...


----------



## arnisador (Jul 29, 2007)

Well, he can apparate now...isn't a bromstick like a bike when he can now ride a car? Sentimental value, sure, but more limited practical value.


----------



## exile (Jul 29, 2007)

arnisador said:


> Well, he can apparate now...isn't a bromstick like a bike when he can now ride a car? Sentimental value, sure, but more limited practical value.



But suppose he wants to spend the odd Saturday afternoon in a pick-up quidditch match? :lol:


----------



## punisher73 (Jul 29, 2007)

My favorite part for me was when he knows he is going to die and is going in the forest anyways. He then figures out how to open the snitch to get the resurrection stone and then has the converstion with his parents and Sirius.  

don't know why, must have also got some dust in my eyes and they watered a littled.  weird coincidence huh?


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 29, 2007)

punisher73 said:


> My favorite part for me was when he knows he is going to die and is going in the forest anyways. He then figures out how to open the snitch to get the resurrection stone and then has the converstion with his parents and Sirius.
> 
> don't know why, must have also got some dust in my eyes and they watered a littled.  weird coincidence huh?


Yeah that was it... definitely.


----------



## CoryKS (Jul 30, 2007)

Good points, exile and MA-Caver.

Found another good link where Rowling explains a bit further about the final battle.  I guess the Disarm was the right spell to use given the nature of the Elder Wand, though it seems bizarre that the most powerful wand in the universe can be had through the use of a 1st year spell.  And with that statement, I have officially become whatever the HP version of a Trek-weenie is.


----------



## exile (Jul 30, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> I guess the Disarm was the right spell to use given the nature of the Elder Wand, though it seems bizarre that the most powerful wand in the universe can be had through the use of a 1st year spell.  And with that statement, I have officially become whatever the HP version of a Trek-weenie is.



Nice link, Cory, thanks!

Something else occurred to me. Remember that, as JKR has Dumbledore explain in great detail to Harry in the King's Cross Station that is beyond time and space, the protection that Harry's mother gave him, that exists by virtue of his blood, lives in Voldemort too because he took Harry's blood in the graveyard. Now, we've all had it drummed through our heads that that means Harry is bound to life as long as Voldemort is alive... but doesn't it work the other way too? If they're linked the same way, then would Harry's `Aveda Kadavra' actually be expected to work on Voldemort, any more than Voldemort's on Harry's?

But of course, that protection wouldn't extend to what Voldemort did to _himself_ (an AV curse he used that richoted _back_ to himself)... so maybe, in this case, Expelliarmus would be the more efficacious spell, just for those reasons...


----------



## AceHBK (Aug 12, 2007)

Ok I just got done with the audiobook and Jim Dale is simply the best.  

Dobby dying broke my heart.  I felt so sad but I loved the end fight with everyone in the great hall.

Just too much to name.  Harry Potter is my fav book.


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 13, 2007)

In the middle of the second (slower-study) reading of the book. And finding it just as engaging as the first time. 
The deaths are sad but a necessary part of the narrative.


----------



## SeanKerby (Aug 14, 2007)

I guess I'm a romantic at heart. My favorite scene is where Ron and Hermione finally have their "moment", and Harry's response to it. You "see" it in the movies. Their connection from the first book. It comes out little by little. GOF especially when Ron loses it about Krum asking Hermione to the Yule Ball and she tells him to ask her himself next time. Then in HBP when Ron hooks up with Lavender. Hermione loses it too. I was hoping it would happen a bit sooner in the book, but I know it wouldn't have been the right time. 

Okay, now to my other favorite parts. I'll go with Kreacher and the house elves coming out of the kitchens, Kreacher rousing them in the name of Regulas. Or when McGonagall tells the school to defend the students.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Aug 15, 2007)

I have to many parts of the book to name as my favorite but ill try:

One would when the Order was taking Harry from Privet Drive. The battle that broke out was amazing. That scene in the movie will be incredible. I was sad that Harry lost Hedwig though.

When the trio entered the Ministy was also amazing. Every second that passed you were afraid they were going to be caught. 

When Harry was walking in the forest towards Voldemort and he was talking to his parents, Sirius and Lupin was very emotional.

The final battle between Harry and Voldemort was incredible as well. I was excited to see that Molly Weasly defeated Bellatrix.

The deaths were all tough including Dobby's. That was so sad and the part after when Harry dug the grave without magic was tugging on my heartstrings. 

One of the best parts though was how Neville was the leader of the resistance at Hogwarts. I was excited to see how much his character took charge and how influential he became.

Overall the best book of the series

B


----------

